# Tabellenattribut "summary"



## Loomis (6. August 2008)

Hi,
da ich freundlich per "Warning" darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass dieses Attribut "summary" benötigt wird:




Nun Frage ich mich, was genau ich da reinschreiben soll. Laut SELFHTML:


> definiert einen Text, der Sehbehinderten die Tabelle im Fall von Sprachausgabe erläutert



Also, wenn es zum Beispiel eine Preisliste wäre, sowas wie "Eine Preisliste mit Preisen für Produkte der Kategorie X" oder bei einer Sporttabelle "Aktuelle Platzierungen der Mannschaften im Sport X"? Oder noch ausführlicher, oder eher weniger?


----------



## hela (6. August 2008)

Geeenau, so würde ich es auch machen, bzw. habe ich es bisher gemacht.

Leider habe ich bisher niemanden getroffen (vielleicht auch gut so), dem Tabellen vorgelesen werden. Aber ich denke mir, dass man sich mit normaler Sehkraft mit einem Blick einen Überblick über den Tabelleninhalt verschaffen kann. - Wenn das nicht mehr funktioniert, dann soll offensichtlichlich das summary-Attribut weiterhelfen.


----------



## Loomis (6. August 2008)

Auf der Website von "Deutscher Blinden- und Sehbehindertenverband e.V. (DBSV)" wird "summary" auch nicht verwendet, finde das irgendwie seltsam


----------



## hela (6. August 2008)

Loomes hat gesagt.:


> Auf der Website von "Deutscher Blinden- und Sehbehindertenverband e.V. (DBSV)" wird "summary" auch nicht verwendet, finde das irgendwie seltsam


... die haben wahrscheinlich SELFHTML noch nicht gelesen. Oder? ;-)


----------



## hela (8. August 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Ein Blick auf die Seite http://www.barrierefreies-webdesign.de/ bringt eventuell einen anderen Aspekt. Im Qelltext der Tabellen dieses Angebotes (z.B. hier) sieht man, dass sowohl ein summary-Attribut als auch ein caption-Element vorhanden ist. Im caption-Element wird der Tabelleninhalt kurz erklärt und im summary-Attribut ist der Tabellenaufbau beschrieben, eben so:





> Die Tabelle zeigt in der ersten Spalte eine alphabetisch sortierte Liste von HTML-Attributen, die die Barrierefreiheit einer Webseite f&ouml;rdern k&ouml;nnen. In der zweiten Spalte finden sich die Elemente, auf die sich die Attribute anwenden lassen und in der dritten Spalte die Funktion des Attributs.


Soweit ich das sehen konnte sind in den Tabellen der Seiten des Deutscher Blinden- und Sehbehindertenverband e.V. überall ein caption-Element enthalten. Wahrscheinlich ist das das mindeste was man machen sollte, um entsprechend der BITV ordentlich bewertet zu werden.


----------

